# The hoodie: A baddie or a goodie?



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you love or hate the near universal wardrobe staple known as the hoodie? Does it anger or inspire you that the hoodie has become the adopted uniform of the likes of billionaire Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg, who dons one everyday just so he doesn't have to waste time thinking about what he will wear?

The modern version of the hoodie we know, love or abhor is said to have been first introduced by sportswear brand Champion - or the Knickerbocker Knitting Company as it was known back in 1919. Rather like Levi's jeans, the hoodie started life as a working man's article of clothing, designed to keep those working in the great outdoors warm and cosy in wet and windy conditions.

Then Champion began working with high schools to supply double-thickness hooded sweatshirts that football and track athletes wore on the sidelines in bad weather. Inevitably, as is so often the case, girlfriends started to borrow them to wear them as a fashion item far removed from the sweaty excesses of the football field, and gradually, the hoodie trickled into mainstream society and acceptability.

By the 1970s graffiti writers on the New York subways wore them to protect their identities, while breakdancers wore them to keep themselves warm as they strutted their stuff on the streets.

It was also in the 70s that they began to become known not only as an item of sportswear but as the uniform of muggers and stick up kids. By the 80s, skater cultures saw the hoodie spread to Britain as most American fashion trends tend to do, and from there all across Europe. It's then that fashion designers such as Tommy Hilfiger and Ralph Lauren started to introduce this form of rebellious street wear into their collections.

Nowadays most guys have at least one or two hoodies in their wardrobe. Gradually, the hoodie became adopted as an everyman staple, cutting across class and color, worn equally by Harlem hoodlums and Hollywood heavyweights.

For the watch lovers among us, the hoodie has the surprising advantage of showing off a watch to its best advantage, because unlike a dress shirt where you hide the shirt under the cuff, the watch sits a whole lot more comfortable when the stretchy hoody cuff is pulled back a little to reveal the full glory of the timepiece, and some hoodies even have a cutaway to gain easy access to the watch.









Last year rapper Eminem launched a G-Shock limited edition in conjunction with a special Hoodie to mark 30 years of G-Shock.

Some years ago Britain's Prime Minister David Cameron urged the population to 'hug a hoodie', an article of clothing unfairly associated with run down housing estates, the Afro Caribbean and petty criminal 'white trash' communities. Cameron failed to grasp that the very essence of street cred is that the last thing you want is to be embraced and approved of by a future Tory world leader.

The hoodie is here to stay, and, just like jeans, you can pick up a hoodie for just a few bucks, or opt for a designer label 'haute hoodie' costing at least five minutes of a rappers salary. Here is a selection of hoodies of all prices. Submit your pictures of your favorite watch, matched with your most comfortable hoodie.

*DSquared2 Zip Hoodie

*








Light gray cotton zip hoodie from DSQUARED2 featuring a structured design, a drawstring hood, side pockets, a front zip fastening and long sleeves. £635.00

*Moncler Gamme Bleu Hoodie

*








Navy blue, grey and red virgin wool and cotton color block zipped hoodie from French fashion brand Moncler Gamme Bleu. £685.00

*Alexander McQueen Hibiscus Print Hoodie

*








Brown cotton blend hibiscus print hoodie from British designer the late Alexander McQueen, featuring a drawstring hood, an off-centre front zip fastening, front zipped pockets and long sleeves. £575.00

*Bjorn Borg Sap Zip Hoodie

*








Legendary Swedish tennis player Bjorn Borg is still one of the world's coolest cats to walk the earth, and his eponymous fashion brand reflects his fashionable image. The Sap Hoodie is just £21.00 on Amazon.

*American Giant Classic Zip Hoodie

*








This company had a waiting list for their much admired hoodies. Proudly made in the USA, this is the first product the company made, and the standard by which they measure everything they have made since. A heavyweight fleece designed for a modern, tailored fit. $89.00

*Gildan Classic Zip Hoodie

*








American brand Gildan make high quality tees, sweatshirts and hoodies. Their hoodies are made from anti-pill fabric, designed to last wash after wash without pilling/fraying. For easy washing, it has also been quarter turned to eliminate center creasing. From as little as £8.50

*Adidas Trefoil Over The Head Hoodie

*








Name any major sporting brand and they will have a wide variety of hoodies, Adidas is no exception. Adidas make full zip as well as over the head hoodies. This one comes in at £55.00.

*Champion White Cotton Over The Head Hoodie

*








From the company that first developed the hoodie, this white cotton version features the famous logo on the front and cost £67.00

*Police Box Over The Head Hoodie

*








Inspired by British sci fi hero Dr Who and his police call box shaped Tardis, Police Box has become a popular fashion brand in the UK. This hoodie retails for only £20.99

*Rolling Stones 50 Years Zip Hoodie

*








Believe it or not, the hoodie was around even before the Rolling Stones, but name your rock band from the Rolling Stones to Ed Sheeran, and there will be a hoodie or a wide variety of them with their name on it. As we contemplate what kind of a world we will leave Keith Richards, this Rolling Stones 50 Years tongue logo hoodie retails for £42.56.


----------



## Calibrel (Feb 4, 2015)

T-shirt hoodies for the win.


----------



## ABud21 (Jun 19, 2015)

I love hoodies, but wear them for what they are for - keeping warm mainly at sporting events, working out/athletics, or as a layer. They're kind of like a G Shock - they serve a purpose and they do it well. Some look good, others look awful. They can be worn in extreme casual environments and are found mainly on a younger crowd fashion-wise. For the older, refined adults, they don't work "fashion-wise" out in public. Great around the house, walking the dog, at the gym or a sporting event, but for all else, you should step it up. 

There are hoodies that are OK to wear out, but they're more akin to sweaters, henleys, or T Shirts with hoods and contain very subtle, if any, decoration (stripes, checks, no logos). I'm sure there are a couple G shocks that would work too...and yes, there are those that wear them with suits... "Fashion" is subjective, but the objective outlook of it would say the above. Clothing like watches, though: Wear what you like and what you're comfortable in. People will always judge whether you're dressed up and looking good or dressed down in a monochromatic sweatsuit at a diner


----------



## NinthSphere (Jul 28, 2013)

Love hoodies. They're my favorite item of clothing for armed robberies or just keeping warm when my hair is on the shorter side.


----------



## wk.sniper (Jul 28, 2015)

Hoodies are cool to me, i think they actually make me feel/look younger


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Love my hoodies. Have half a dozen, various colours. Great to throw on when the season gets cooler out.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

I have developed a disdain for this article of clothing ever since its name changed from a 'sweatshirt', 'hooded sweatshirt', or 'hood' to the distinctively teenie bopper name - 'hoodie'...


----------



## kittyfoots (Aug 23, 2015)

I work in the tech industry so free hoodies for everybody!


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

I am not a fan, at all (for me personally). I do have one that I wear to the gym during the winter so I can keep my sweaty head from freezing when I leave.


----------



## txfordguy (May 3, 2015)

The DSquared2 costs over $1100 USD. Umm, what? For a plain gray hoodie? Nope. The most I've spent on a hoodie is $60, and that's because of Texas' crazy weather. I was at a college football game - one minute it was 80 degrees and sunny, then the next it was cold and shady. I went and bought one of those overpriced hoodies from the shop.


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

In Saskatchewan we call them bunny hugs
And I like them but prefer them pullover no zipper
They are excellent for at the lake when evenings become cool


----------



## tonza (Oct 12, 2014)

Personally i love the hoodie.
Where i live, (sub tropical climate, Australia) in winter time, it only ever gets cold enough to warrant the wearing of a jumper/sweater/hoodie.
I've got a black Metallica hoodie and a maroon zip up hoodie that i usually wear.
They're easy to throw on and usually go with whatever you're wearing, be it jeans, chinos, 3/4 pants, skate shoe, military boot, whatever. 

+1 for the humble hoodie


----------



## morg.k24 (Aug 15, 2015)

hoodies are really cool, i wear them alot


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

I wear one sometimes in the winter, because I most "long"-sleeve shirts have sleeves that are too short (for me). I like this one, but it would be better in "Tardis blue":



Michael Weare said:


> *Police Box Over The Head Hoodie
> 
> *



View attachment 5136810


----------



## art_ok (Apr 7, 2015)

Would not mind to wear hoodie, however I always wear hats (fedoras) and therefore no hoodies for me


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

They have their role in the clothing food chain, but I only wear them when I want extra insulation around my neck and shoulders.


----------



## Buck Wylde (Jan 18, 2011)

Good Lord, NO.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

They've been much maligned here in "The States" as of late; the "wife beater" (undershirt) and the "hoody" are often THE preferred choice of garment for the "recidivist"... xD
But, they can't be beat as a "grab and go" option for those crisp autumn days.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> They've been much maligned here in "The States" as of late; the "wife beater" (undershirt) and the "hoody" are often THE preferred choice of garment for the "recidivist"... xD
> But, they can't be beat as a "grab and go" option for those crisp autumn days.


But, $1,000 for a hooded sweatshirt?!? Surely, you must be "shrooming"...


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)

The Unabomber's garment of choice 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 136155 (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a loop wheeled hoodie that cost me about $300, but worth every penny IMO. $1100 is just silly.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

For the weekend, yeah it's okay once in a while but weekdays for me, it's a no go !


----------



## sharp21 (Feb 13, 2010)

Only for the gym or camping.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

$1000 sweat shirts......I have seen many ridiculous things......few that can compete with such as this.

I do not wear hooded sweat shirts daily, but they serve a purpose. I usually reserve them for going to exercise (gym, jog, soccer) or working around the yard or garage. If I am going out on a lazy afternoon, I prefer a long sleeve t-shirt. They manage heat better, especially if you are going to be inside at any point. Hooded sweatshirts can get too warm.


----------



## neonblack (Jul 27, 2015)

Love hoodies, i tend to grab the plain bonds ones. Obviously just for hanging around the house or a chilly afternoon football game.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

I love hoodies!! I think that's the only piece of clothing I actually love wearing apart from T-shirts. I wear hoodies probably 29 out of 31 days per month, but then again I always dress like a slob at almost any occasion. honestly, I never understand the idea of "dressing up" anyway so everyday it's, T-shirts with hoodies and jeans for me. I've been called out as slob, nerd or poor cause I wear hoodies almost anywhere and anytime but life's too short to worry about what people think about your appearance anyway so 'f' em!!


----------



## jaxexe (Aug 26, 2015)

hoodies are cool, really love to wear them, they actually make me look younger


----------



## willmtbike4food (Apr 3, 2013)

Not for $1000. Not even for $100. You'll find me around the house with a freebie I got from a vendor at work, though...


----------



## shaneinhisroom (Aug 17, 2011)

I wear one for exercise, but never for "fashion". They're comfy but not make to go out in, sorry.


----------



## mattmatt300 (Jun 29, 2012)

I like em. I usually buy a few of the $10~ Gildans every year. They serve their purpose and if they get ruined or disappear it's no big deal.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I do like wearing them in the fall. As long as they are not too baggy, soft on the inside, and don't have a lot of advertising all over. They are an easy grab and go casual piece of attire. There are some tasteful options out there. Not a huge fan of the brand, but RL makes some nice hooded options.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, the hoodie is now politicized and corresponds to thugs in America. That's a turn off for me. 

Then add the part about total dweebs like Zuckerturd wearing them and I'm saying hell no. Wouldn't be caught dead in one anymore.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Absolutely despise the hoodie in all forms. However, my teen sons and even my wife all wear them. I hate them. They are low culture garments no matter who's wearing them or how much money they have.


----------



## Turkzee (Oct 25, 2010)

hoodies are for sports


----------



## Oceanaut7 (Jun 11, 2011)

CSG said:


> Absolutely despise the hoodie in all forms. However, my teen sons and even my wife all wear them. I hate them. They are low culture garments no matter who's wearing them or how much money they have.


Couldn't agree more. My first thought when seeing this thread, I mean instantaneous nano second thought, was ***** I hate those things. Hate to be a hater, but I loathe them.


----------



## craig00 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hoodie is a baddie for me, i hardly where them.


----------



## c0de (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not a fan other than a quick trip to the store, work on the car/bike, etc.. But some of the comments I read here are quite out there o|


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I live in Minnesota, impossible not to own a dozen since its -20 here half the year. I probably wear a hooded sweatshirt 50% of the time October-April


----------



## darrengoh (Mar 31, 2014)

The only hoodies I owned are sports team branded, wear them as a fan. Not my regular attire. I don't mind people who wear them exclusive regardless of venues and events, you have the rights to not give a .... about how you look.


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

Not able to wear them very often in Florida, but that doesn't stop me from owning about 8 of them. Most are teamed, but I have a few that aren't. Give me a hoodie, a pair of sandals and a cold beer in 65° temp and you'd be hard pressed to find a happier guy.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

Maybe its a baddie for me.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

I do wear hoodies. 

Mine r very fitted tho. Not cut like a generic hooded sweatshirt. A much cleaner look with no front pockets. No cinching at the waist or cuffs either. Made from thinner material most of the time. 

I will also wear hooded henley type shirts with hoods. The shirt material can vary but they r always solid in color. 

I do own generic hoodies for the casual at home lounging or gym attire in the winter. 

As well as comfortable sweat pants and gym pants. 

There is a stigma around the hooded sweatshirt now. I say it's all in how it's worn....


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I've got a bunch of hooded sweatshirts. I like them over the head, no zippers. Thick like a sweatshirt. 
Wear one at the gym, of if I'm an errand from home real quick.

Usually get them on vacations, or places we go instead of t-shirts, not for fashion items.

I've even got a " house hoodie" where I chopped the sleeves short like Bill Belichek. 
Comes in crazy useful for cooking, cleaning, changing diapers, washing hands, everything! Never have to "roll up the sleeves" and always a clear view of the watch. 
The sleeve sits at around mid/upper-forearm, tried to pull the sleeve down a bit for the pic.









-MLJinAK.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I definitely like wearing a hoody when I'm working out (though watch out for hoody cord to face stings) but elsewhere I find the hood just gets in the way and feels unnecessary when wearing with normal clothes especially with a jacket. Personally I just prefer to wear either a fleece jacket or a sweatshirt without a hood and team them with a beanie hat to keep warm. I also find it a little strange when you see fully grown guys walking around inside a shopping centre with a hood up or with hoods up in the middle of a mild day but each to their own.


----------



## RT13 (Jan 26, 2016)

I like hoodies. I think they give out a "chill" vibe.

But I never pull the hood over my head (mainly because I have a big head and they usually don't fit.

And they are perfect for when you catch a movie in the cinema! Catch a movie, not a cold! LOL


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

Come the end of October/ begining of Novmber or a random April (I live in Texas) my go to Saturday errand or hang out attire is Chucks, jeans, t shirt, and a hoodie. It's pretty much the most comfortable outfit there is an the new hoodies aren't so sloppy. Companies like Marmot and a few others make slightly fitted hoodies with clean one color or slight fade designs that look good. I'm 36 and spent most of my life Skateboarding, Wakeboarding, mountain biking, and playing soccer. The hoodie has become almost a standard uniform for us in that lifestyle. Plus I work in IT so it can ETL over to that clothing schema as well (bad DB joke).


----------



## Brewersprts (Jul 18, 2015)

I wear hoodies often in the colder months. I have some sports ones that I wear to play basketball or just run around. And I have some nicer looking ones I wear when I need to look presentable but not dress super nicely. I wear these to work a lot. 

I also wear a lot of fleece sweaters and stuff


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I got an Alexander McQueen hoodie that's surprisingly versatile. It has an asymmetrical zipper system that makes it look kind of like a double rider jacket, and linen side panels with zipped side pockets. Hoodies don't have to look sloppy.


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

I wear them. I'm not paying $1000 for one though.


----------



## M_Milaguet (Mar 8, 2016)

I wear then at the gym; but I also like to wear a very fitted one under a leather jacket, for a casual look.


----------



## Titan3series (Mar 7, 2016)

Y-3 hoodies are one of my weaknesses. Hoodies are just super comfortable to me. Living in Atlanta area I don't deal with to much super cold weather and a quality hoodie is a staple of my cold weather clothing because of comfort and style.


----------



## Titan3series (Mar 7, 2016)

watermanxxl said:


> They've been much maligned here in "The States" as of late; the "wife beater" (undershirt) and the "hoody" are often THE preferred choice of garment for the "recidivist"... xD
> But, they can't be beat as a "grab and go" option for those crisp autumn days.


One more thing... "recidivist"....I only know the meaning of this word because of the show Trailer Park Boys....

Awesome that Trailer Park Boys taught me something!


----------



## Blais223 (Feb 25, 2016)

Wearing a Nike Manchester






United one today with some chucks to work. I need to get the casual all out before I start the job.


----------



## DesertDweller (Jun 16, 2013)

Definitely a "tool" garment for me, not any kind of fashion statement. Solid color, no advertising or logos. I wear them mostly in cooler weather, which for me in the great American southwest is anything below 80 degrees F. :-d


----------



## dan4138 (Oct 9, 2015)

A hoodie seems to me entirely and always appropriate if you are:
a. a boxer doing roadwork
b. the Unabomber
Beyond that, it becomes more complicated.


----------



## dfran - Deactivated (Dec 23, 2014)

I used to train pretty heavily in a few martial arts and self defense "combatives" programs, and one thing that has always stuck with me is how easy it is to use someone's hoody against them. That probably sounds like a joke, but it's kind of surprising how easy they make it to drag someone around, outside of their reach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan00 (Nov 21, 2015)

Titan3series said:


> Y-3 hoodies are one of my weaknesses. Hoodies are just super comfortable to me. Living in Atlanta area I don't deal with to much super cold weather and a quality hoodie is a staple of my cold weather clothing because of comfort and style.


I agree with you, Y-3 hoodies are just the best when it comes to comfort. Got a few of them and i love the comfort they give me.


----------



## SerenityMidwest (May 4, 2016)

They have there spot.


----------



## heveymetil (Aug 7, 2013)

I have an Adidas one that I've worn for the last 20 years...it's threadbare. I don't wear it in public, but it's one of my favorite pieces to be honest.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

nice thread.

someone post more pics of designer hoodies


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

Fitted hoodies are the way to go. A really lightweight but fitted hoodie is hard to beat.


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

christian audigier had nice design hoodies some time ago, not sure if still available!


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

I have no use for a technically deficient item of clothing. It will only keep you warm if it is not cold and windy, cold and wet, or cold windy and wet and not to warm of a day. Also, once wet, it stays wet. With the advent of high tech materials, the hoodie or sweatshirt as it use to be called is now a defunct piece of clothing best left in the dust bin of history.


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I wore them before they were cool, and not to be cool.


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

i love hoodies, but was in harvey nichols recently and saw a Supreme one. it was thick and lovely but so overpriced


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

mpalmer said:


> I have developed a disdain for this article of clothing ever since its name changed from a 'sweatshirt', 'hooded sweatshirt', or 'hood' to the distinctively teenie bopper name - 'hoodie'...


I'm late to this game, but agree. I am getting to be an old man and prefer my hat and a scarf.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Get off my lawn! 😂 I'm kidding. I don't hate hoodies, but I must admit it is a little disappointing that they have become the ubiquitous go to of men's fashion.


----------



## PANICiii (Dec 7, 2015)

This looks like some kind of publicity for hoodie. Where do I insert money?


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm someone who only wears hoodies at home our out running errands. Don't have many but serves a function.


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wear in public for not working out only if you're a hipster.


----------



## annachinn (Aug 5, 2020)

i actually prefer hoodies more because i look younger in hoodies


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

annachinn said:


> i actually prefer hoodies more because i look younger in hoodies


Welcome to the forum, what watches do you own??


----------



## Nm56 (May 19, 2020)

I own a few hoodies but my wife doesn’t like me wearing them.


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

The only good use for hoodies is before and after hockey practice. There I said it.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Love me a good hoodie


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Michael Weare said:


> View attachment 5136722
> 
> 
> Do you love or hate the near universal wardrobe staple known as the hoodie? Does it anger or inspire you that the hoodie has become the adopted uniform of the likes of billionaire Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg, who dons one everyday just so he doesn't have to waste time thinking about what he will wear?
> ...


Hugely long article about hoodies.... but yes, I often wear hoodies. It's my staple 'man about the house' top, what I usually wear to walk the dog, casual type apparel.

I don't wear one to worn or to nice dinners or anything, but yes.... I like them. There's a company not far from me who makes movie reference hoodies under licence, they make nice stuff, I usually wear theirs or ones specifically related to diving.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

I am not a fan. If I find a hoodie I like that cannot be bought as a sweatshirt I will cut the hood off to make my own. No hoods on anything for me. If my head is cold I'll throw on a beanie.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Thugwear


----------



## Z0Tex (Jul 31, 2020)

I love a nice hoodie, preferably with a full-zip front.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Love a good hood. If lounging around I prefer a no-zip. If I'm wearing it out, then I prefer a zip for easy on-off without messing up the hair.


----------



## outlaw468 (Jan 10, 2011)

I love a good hoodie. I have a new one on order from Gustin. They are great for around the house, in the yard and quick errands.


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

I live in hoodies when winter hits. Still wearing shorts and flip flops though 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I love hoodies. Back before the pandemic, they were perfect for casual dates and air travel.

Just bought a new hoodie. Dreaming of both.









My fav hoodie is my Scotch&Soda twisted. 









I can't find my Muji travel hoodie with built in blindfolds and document pockets


----------



## Orive 8 (Feb 1, 2008)

Michael Weare said:


> Do you love or hate the near universal wardrobe staple known as the hoodie?


LOVE my hoodies - have more than "a few" of them... mainly in black of course, but have some others too.


----------



## Canadian_Kyle (May 14, 2020)

Orive 8 said:


> LOVE my hoodies - have more than "a few" of them... mainly in black of course, but have some others too.


Same here! Use them pretty much on the daily

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Just bought one - Lulu - who, I think, make the best for my money, and where I live. Breathable, light, and good for hiking and running. Throw a shell on for rain and your good to go. Wearing it now - and since I've been working from home all the time, now - It's pretty much standard wear, now.


----------



## MrLogan13 (Aug 15, 2014)

I love hoodies, they're comfortable and versatile. I wouldn't consider them a luxury item, no matter who makes them or at what price point.


----------

